# Free shipping on in-stock Colgan front bras @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Get free shipping for a limited time with our special coupon code*

Use coupon code

FS011510

which expires on 1/15/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Coupon Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!) and receive free shipping on your bra.

Protect your paint from bugs and road debris while adding a sporty custom look! The original full bra provides coverage for the entire front end of your GTO. The two-piece design makes it easy to open your hood without taking the mask off.

FEATURES INCLUDE

Double Padding at critical areas, prevents wear-thru and protects finish
Maximum Protection 25 oz. flannel backed vinyl with exclusive Memory Fit and UV resistant top coat
Top/Double Stitch Strengthens, adds detail and delivers a better body-hugging fit
5 Year limited Warranty
Backing Super soft flannel keeps paint scratch free
Vinyl Coated "S" Hooks Won’t scratch.
No Loose Parts Everything is attached to the bra.
Padded Hooks Flannel padded tabs are double covered and reinforced. Pre-bent for easy installation.
Easy Installation No tools required. No drilling, no Velcro®. Hooks are pre-bent.
Multi-Piece Design Hood opens, headlights and headlight wipers operate with the bra in place 

NOTE: Does not fit cars with Auto Cross or 2005 Sport Appearance Package front fascia.

NOTE: Triangular air foils were added to the bra - the photo shows the prototype version without these air foils.

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*Colgan Front Bra - 04-06 GTO*









----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

